# Will there EVER be PocketDish support with 921???



## J0llyR0ger (Sep 10, 2006)

I was promised up and down over a year ago when I was thinking about getting a Pocketdish 700 that my receiver would be supported. It STILL has not happened, so I have a nice $600+ pocketdish that I cannot use with my 921!!

I have mailed echostar tech support many times, and haven't gotten crap. are they EMBARRASSED?? what the hell????

I'd like to do like the old lady in the discount tire ads, and throw it through their office windows!

It just really pisses me off, after all, it's NOT ROCKET SCIENCE!!!!!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I doubt you will see USB support for pocket dish from the 921. There should be an option called 'EXT' that will control the pocket dish via AV cables. That being said, the best way to get pocket dish support would be to upgrade your 921 to a 622.


----------



## J0llyR0ger (Sep 10, 2006)

Allen Noland said:


> I doubt you will see USB support for pocket dish from the 921. There should be an option called 'EXT' that will control the pocket dish via AV cables. That being said, the best way to get pocket dish support would be to upgrade your 921 to a 622.


By "Upgrade" you mean throw more money at the problem.... I'd like them to Buy back the 921 in that case.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

J0llyR0ger said:


> By "Upgrade" you mean throw more money at the problem.... I'd like them to Buy back the 921 in that case.


Dish cannot afford to broadcast the same channels in both MPEG2 and MPEG4. They will eventually be forced to turn off the MPEG2 HD channels and give 921 owners (who subscirbe to HD) a free 622. Just hang in there.


----------

